# Heaters for winter needed?



## Miguel Frio (Oct 27, 2020)

Just thoughts on heat sources for chickens. I have an elaborate setup for my hens first Massachusetts winter but before I set it up how much is needed? I watched them labour thru an extra warm summer and think they may welcome the snow. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, how did the rate getting most of the watermelon? 

They should be fine without any supplemental heat. It's when it gets way below freezing that they can have issues with frostbite. Make sure there is no wind whipping through their coop and that there is ventilation to prevent moisture buildup. That is usually gained by having a vent near the floor and one up high.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yum Watermelon! Mine eat the whole thing!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dang, how did the rate getting most of the watermelon?
> 
> They should be fine without any supplemental heat. It's when it gets way below freezing that they can have issues with frostbite. Make sure there is no wind whipping through their coop and that there is ventilation to prevent moisture buildup. That is usually gained by having a vent near the floor and one up high.


Yes, what Robin said, they need wind protection and some ventilation. I have a couple heaters but only use them if there are multiple days hovering around zero.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic and welcome to the Forum! What kind of birds do you have?


----------



## Miguel Frio (Oct 27, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yum Watermelon! Mine eat the whole thing!





robin416 said:


> Dang, how did the rate getting most of the watermelon?
> 
> They should be fine without any supplemental heat. It's when it gets way below freezing that they can have issues with frostbite. Make sure there is no wind whipping through their coop and that there is ventilation to prevent moisture buildup. That is usually gained by having a vent near the floor and one up high.





Poultry Judge said:


> Thanks for the pic and welcome to the Forum! What kind of birds do you have?


Hi


Poultry Judge said:


> Thanks for the pic and welcome to the Forum! What kind of birds do you have?


Hi, I have three Ameraucana, two Wyandotte's, two Black Mariana and one unknown


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Some of the tropical breeds definitely need heating during the winter months. Most of the breeds/mixes you’d get from a hatchery there just need shelter with adequate ventilation.


----------

